# Guess the shape!!



## Star Struck (Jun 27, 2008)

A woman messaged me asking what shape I am..I have NO CLUE lol The only shape I know of is Pear Shaped..and I don't think that's me lol Other than that, I've never really thought about it..since you guys are all experts hehe I figured you might know?!?!  Anybody wanna post pictures of themselves and what their shape is OR if they wanna know their shape..that'd be awesome


----------



## Star Struck (Jun 27, 2008)

Heres some pictures to help...


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Jun 27, 2008)

Star Struck said:


> Heres some pictures to help...


i'd say pear, yeah.
though the first pic is heart shaped. :wubu:


----------



## Star Struck (Jun 27, 2008)

disconnectedsmile said:


> i'd say pear, yeah.
> though the first pic is heart shaped. :wubu:



hmm i woulda never guessed that lol we'll see what others say hehe :kiss2:


----------



## natasfan (Jun 27, 2008)

you are SO PRETTY
How much do you want to gain? are you working (eating) for that?


----------



## Star Struck (Jun 27, 2008)

natasfan said:


> you are SO PRETTY
> How much do you want to gain? are you working (eating) for that?



I don't really try to gain.. XBOX live and liking to eat makes me lol


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 27, 2008)

I'd say you're [a fat] female!


----------



## Tooz (Jun 27, 2008)

Not quite pear...maybe closer to evenly distributed.


----------



## Star Struck (Jun 27, 2008)

Chimpi said:


> I'd say you're [a fat] female!



lol COOL !!


----------



## Star Struck (Jun 27, 2008)

Tooz said:


> Not quite pear...maybe closer to evenly distributed.



they don't have a cool name for it


----------



## Ash (Jun 27, 2008)

I think some other fat girls and I have decided to identify as pappleglass (pear, apple, and hourglass). Go with that.


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm not sure if this belongs in this thread or not, but out of sheer curiosity, what would women think if "blueberry" was added to the shape mix?

.... Yes, I know blueberries are almost identical in shape to an apple ....


----------



## Star Struck (Jun 27, 2008)

Ashley said:


> I think some other fat girls and I have decided to identify as pappleglass (pear, apple, and hourglass). Go with that.



lol sounds good


----------



## Tooz (Jun 27, 2008)

Chimpi said:


> I'm not sure if this belongs in this thread or not, but out of sheer curiosity, what would women think if "blueberry" was added to the shape mix?
> 
> .... Yes, I know blueberries are almost identical in shape to an apple ....



I've been saying I am a pineapple for like ever, but Aris won't let me say that anymore.


----------



## Slamaga (Jun 27, 2008)

I don't think you look like a fruit even if you look as delicious as them, but I had noticed something: sometimes the greatest things can't be compared. Think about it too Star. Not original, but I have to say it, you have great curves and a restless(did I use the good word) determination.


----------



## Star Struck (Jun 27, 2008)

Slamaga said:


> I don't think you look like a fruit even if you look as delicious as them, but I had noticed something: sometimes the greatest things can't be compared. Think about it too Star. Not original, but I have to say it, you have great curves and a restless(did I use the good word) determination.



Thank you much hun!! I take that as a great compliment!! :wubu: I truly appreciate all of the kindness!!


----------



## Caine (Jun 27, 2008)

Well, I'm gonna throw my two cents out here and say Flabulous, you're prettty well even all over with a nice pear-like look, Either way Star, no matter what others say, you got a killer figure and thats all there is to it.


----------



## bigirlover (Jun 27, 2008)

Hmmm... I'd probably go with bottom heavy hourglass, and of course gorgeous!


----------



## Star Struck (Jun 28, 2008)

Caine said:


> Well, I'm gonna throw my two cents out here and say Flabulous, you're prettty well even all over with a nice pear-like look, Either way Star, no matter what others say, you got a killer figure and thats all there is to it.



ahhh im all different kinds of shapes lol


----------



## Star Struck (Jun 28, 2008)

bigirlover said:


> Hmmm... I'd probably go with bottom heavy hourglass, and of course gorgeous!



awww hehe thank you hunnie!!


----------



## Caine (Jun 28, 2008)

Star Struck said:


> ahhh im all different kinds of shapes lol



Be that as it may, its all wrapped up in a sexy jiggly package of loveliness called Star Struck


----------



## Slamaga (Jun 29, 2008)

Star Struck said:


> Thank you much hun!! I take that as a great compliment!! :wubu: I truly appreciate all of the kindness!!



I'm glad of what you said, I see that you liked it. :happy: anything to help someone who seems so lovely:wubu:


----------



## socal-richard-1957 (Jul 3, 2008)

I'd say you look womanly. Very womanly.


----------



## Barkis (Jul 3, 2008)

How about nice shaped!?


----------



## lipmixgirl (Jul 5, 2008)

Tooz said:


> Not quite pear...maybe closer to evenly distributed.


 


Tooz said:


> I've been saying I am a pineapple for like ever, but Aris won't let me say that anymore.


 
yes, as a fruit purist, there is no such thing as a pineapple...

star,

you are proportional... evenly distributed... an hourglass...


----------



## Star Struck (Jul 6, 2008)

awesome i guess im an hour glass!! 

most people like pear shaped though

darn me  lol jk


----------



## OneHauteMama (Jul 6, 2008)

Actually, looking at your pics is like looking in the mirror! And I identify myself as hourglass-shaped...with a lot more sand than most women!


----------



## Fairest Epic (Jul 6, 2008)

Star Struck said:


> I don't really try to gain.. XBOX live and liking to eat makes me lol




Haha same here girly! Although, i think i do it on purpose sometimes too  haha. 

Unfortunately, i know as much about chubster shapes as you do, so sadly i am no help. haha... youre gorgeous no matter what youre officially deemed though!


----------



## Star Struck (Jul 6, 2008)

OneHauteMama said:


> Actually, looking at your pics is like looking in the mirror! And I identify myself as hourglass-shaped...with a lot more sand than most women!



lol thats a good one! more sand..i like that


----------



## Star Struck (Jul 6, 2008)

Fairest Epic said:


> Haha same here girly! Although, i think i do it on purpose sometimes too  haha.
> 
> Unfortunately, i know as much about chubster shapes as you do, so sadly i am no help. haha... youre gorgeous no matter what youre officially deemed though!



lol we don't know our shapes very well...we suck!! haha but thank you hun :wubu:


----------



## Star Struck (Jul 6, 2008)

Fairest Epic said:


> Haha same here girly! Although, i think i do it on purpose sometimes too  haha.
> 
> Unfortunately, i know as much about chubster shapes as you do, so sadly i am no help. haha... youre gorgeous no matter what youre officially deemed though!



oh and i want to add

YOU ARE GORGEOUS


----------



## goofy girl (Jul 6, 2008)

Tooz said:


> I've been saying I am a pineapple for like ever, but Aris won't let me say that anymore.



prickly on the outside, sweet & juicy on the inside?? lol


----------



## Tooz (Jul 6, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> prickly on the outside, sweet & juicy on the inside?? lol



Yes. That is exactly it.


----------



## Fairest Epic (Jul 6, 2008)

Star Struck said:


> oh and i want to add
> 
> YOU ARE GORGEOUS



aww well arent you just a sweet thang! 
haha thanks!
...we should so get our gorgeous bums on xbl together sometime and show those boys who's boss haha


----------



## phatb (Jul 8, 2008)

Star Struck said:


> most people like pear shaped though



Until they see you...You're gorgeous!


----------



## eyesforyou (Jul 9, 2008)

all shapes are beautiful, and I would definitely go for pappleglass as your shape, but it is only a word that is already insuffienct to describe your, or any BBW's, beauty. Thank you for sharing


----------



## Star Struck (Jul 9, 2008)

Fairest Epic said:


> aww well arent you just a sweet thang!
> haha thanks!
> ...we should so get our gorgeous bums on xbl together sometime and show those boys who's boss haha



oh yes we should indeed  nothing i love more lol...


----------



## Star Struck (Jul 9, 2008)

phatb said:


> Until they see you...You're gorgeous!



awww thank you sweetie! :wubu:


----------



## LuvEmLarge (Jul 9, 2008)

Star Struck said:


> lol thats a good one! more sand..i like that


I just read your original post. I was going to say you were a well proportioned
hour glass, but I see you already said that about yourself. Oh well, I guess great minds think alike.

BTW, you look wonderful in thje picture.


----------



## Star Struck (Jul 10, 2008)

LuvEmLarge said:


> I just read your original post. I was going to say you were a well proportioned
> hour glass, but I see you already said that about yourself. Oh well, I guess great minds think alike.
> 
> BTW, you look wonderful in thje picture.



 silly you!!


----------



## Mr. Mcneal (Jul 17, 2008)

I agree with the extra gorgeous hourglass:smitten:


----------



## exile in thighville (Jul 17, 2008)

i'm banana shaped


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 19, 2008)

i'm shaped symmetwicaw and I have the swightest bit of tummy which I'd wike to get wid of. Yet I am stiww not aww that ovewweight. I am not vewy taww. I am neithew peaw, pineappwe, ow banana-shaped and somedays I feew wike a cwocheted pizza shoe bewching sowiwoqwoys thwough the wooden aiw


----------

